# Hitler vs BTX



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

haha, new site is sweet


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

The movie that scene is from is a very good movie about hitler and the nazi's its called downfall. anyhow whats up with all the hating on the skate banana?


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

That was awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

yup.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

epic little video haha
however, skate bananas are the shit, fuck anyone who says otherwise
until you ride one you wont know how amazing it is

/begin the mervin hate


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

New site does look good!!! I like it... Now just need stickers!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

j.gnar said:


> epic little video haha
> however, skate bananas are shit, fuck anyone who says otherwise
> until you ride one you wont know how crappy it is
> 
> /begin the mervin love


Edited for clarity.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm with Hitler...Fuck Bananas


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Edited for clarity.


have you ridden one?
im sure with your extensive knowledge of snowboarding and tech you can give me some negative feedback. i, for one, have no complaints other than excessive worrying about getting it stolen


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah I've ridden them numerous time, it's a snowboard it'll get you down the hill.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> A lot of good info there, thanks for the work you put into the sport.




I will second that


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I do it for you guys so the fact you utilize it is HUGE.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I do it for you guys so the fact you utilize it is HUGE.


AWW I feel special... JK i own a NANA i support mervin but its my opinion that determines what board i buy so W/e... although my next board will be a Never summer RC board for sure!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Love the new layout of the site and want to tell you how much I appreciate what you do as it helps me tremendously when it comes to learning the new tech.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I really like the layout also,

and that video is funny as shit.:laugh:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Figured I'd share this with you guys cause it's just too damn funny. The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » The Harsh Truth


i just now realized that you run that blog
well done man, ive learned a lot of shit from you!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people don't realize it's my blog cause I never write about myself that much. Glad I could help man that's what it's there for.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

video is too jokes... and ya your blog is one of two, the other being shayboarder i actually take the time to read. gotta love the free movies


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Good work on the site!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

shredder07 said:


> video is too jokes... and ya your blog is one of two, the other being shayboarder i actually take the time to read. gotta love the free movies


Little confused with this horribly formed sentence. Are you calling my blog a joke, shayboarder a joke, both of us a joke, but you read us?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Little confused with this horribly formed sentence. Are you calling my blog a joke, shayboarder a joke, both of us a joke, but you read us?


I believe he meant to say this:

I found the video to be quite hilarious. I thoroughly enjoy spending the time to read your blog as well as shayboarder's. FREE MOVIES IZ DA SHITZ YO gangsta gangsta jp walker


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> I believe he meant to say this:
> 
> I found the video to be quite hilarious. I thoroughly enjoy spending the time to read your blog as well as shayboarder's. FREE MOVIES IZ DA SHITZ YO gangsta gangsta jp walker


You forgot uhh son!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Imma let you get back to blogging here in a second BurtonAvenger, but i gotta say Shayboarder has the best snowboarding blog on the internet.

All jokes aside(your site and her site serve two different purposes, both are great reads)...with all of the recent Mervin hate..
I gotta ask...If you could only get a board from Mervin or Burton, which would you choose?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im digging the new site! well worth the effort...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

that video was too funny, also! makes me glad i didnt buy a banana. i should probably talk my friend out of it now, too, since i was raving about it to him....


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> that video was too funny, also! makes me glad i didnt buy a banana. i should probably talk my friend out of it now, too, since i was raving about it to him....


because the movie disses them? its not like theyre crappy boards or anything. they've just been the hype for the past 2 years


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> that video was too funny, also! makes me glad i didnt buy a banana. i should probably talk my friend out of it now, too, since i was raving about it to him....


not trying to diss you bro but its people like you that the big $ company's try to get to buy their gear. buy a board because it what you want out of it not what other people say it is. make your opinion your own


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Imma let you get back to blogging here in a second BurtonAvenger, but i gotta say Shayboarder has the best snowboarding blog on the internet.


haha oh god that shit is so overplayed now


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> All jokes aside(your site and her site serve two different purposes, both are great reads)...with all of the recent Mervin hate..
> I gotta ask...If you could only get a board from Mervin or Burton, which would you choose?


I'll take the oldschool Burton Custom from 98 or 99 whenever it had the James Bond graphics, to this day that is still one of my most favorite boards.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Pretty funny, but i'd have to say best edit of that clip is "VAN HOMAN WILL SAVE US!" If ur into bmx of course.


----------

